# Hanging shelf (mini "loft") from finished garage ceiling



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm confident that we can help you out, but some pictures of the area would sure help. Also, we'd need to know the total width, length, and depth of the "shelf". 

Welcome to DIY Chatroom!


----------



## bdr (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome - here are a few shots.

A look at the first bay (10ft wall to beam)- 









Here you can see the "dropped" portion which boxes in between two beams.

A better shot:









The drop is 13". The shelf/loft would be 4ft from the ceiling and 4ft deep, running the length of the 1st and 2nd bays about 20ft. This would bring it to right about the top of the existing shelves, and out to a pont in between the second and third bike hooks in the second picture (which of course would be relocated. Again, ledger boards along the back and left wall, outside corner support hanging from the beam area.

A few extra photos:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

The two beams that run on both sides of the boxed area would make good support.
If they are steel beams, web clamps are available to connect threaded rods. 
These are similar to 'C' clamps, except they have threaded holes on both ends.
A locking bolt goes in one hole, the threaded rod in the other.
The hanging rods would drop down and meet the shelving.

If the beams are wood laminate, an 'L' bracket screwed to the side of the beam could be used. 
A threaded rod, hanging from a hole in the 'foot' would be used instead.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I'd use threaded rod as well. It can be supported to the beam or to the floor system above (assuming the storage load is light). You could frame the support from 2x dimension lumber, but it would require quite a bit of sheetrock removal to facilitate attachment to the existing framing. 
The underside of your beams likely have a piece of 2x lumber attached to the bottom flange as well, which might make attachment of the support structure easier.


----------



## bdr (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the responses; I guess I'll need to remove some 'rock to actually checkout what's beneath which I would prefer to avoid. Was hoping to be able to "throw" something up, but without knowing what's under there that's difficult.

Why the preference for rods? Greater strength in tension?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

bdr said:


> Thanks for the responses; I guess I'll need to remove some 'rock to actually checkout what's beneath which I would prefer to avoid. Was hoping to be able to "throw" something up, but without knowing what's under there that's difficult.
> 
> Why the preference for rods? Greater strength in tension?


 Ease of use, by the most part! 
To support the front rail of the shelf, just drill a hole in it, slide the rod through, slip on a nut and washer. 
A beam clamp or L bracket at the other end with another nut and washer and the deed is done!
Threaded rod support is the favored method for hanging most everything!


----------

